# Ruby to the vets yesterday



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I was making tea (or dinner, whatever people call it) and was just about to strip sundays chicken carcass to make a pie when I remembered I needed some onions from the shop, so I covered chicken over with a towel and pushed it to back of worktop. When I got back the canine dustbin had devoured the lot ..so had to have a quick shunt to the vets to check for blockages etc. She seems okay but gonna have to keep a close eye on her for next few days. Just hope she gave the bones a good chewing first.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Yikes! What a little devil.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow! I would be a little nervous, too. It's the cooked bones that can splinter and cause problems, as I'm sure you know. 

Ruby, you silly girl!! Now you have caused us to worry about you! :-\


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh, goodness! Rotten little boogers they can be, sometimes.

It might be a good idea to feed her some canned pumpkin (pumpkin puree, not the pumpkin pie filling) to help move things along.


----------



## redhead75 (May 8, 2013)

My pup Betty did that with 3 chocolate peanut butter Oreo brownies. Yes you read that right, 3 OF THEM!! OMG, I was so worried but the vet said since it had been within 10 mins to give her peroxide and I did and up they came.

My 13.5 year old dog Boomer has never been a counter surfer so this is new to us.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

she doesn't seem to be ailing, although her poo this morning had a slimey mucusy membrane round it, yuk!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Hope she is okay Harrigab, Darcy had those mucus poo's the other day, discovered she had drank some sea water and ate some sand....oh how I paid for that in poo bags..


----------

